
How Woz, Gil, and Ellen's SPAC went splat - raganwald
http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/17/technology/lashinsky_aquicor.fortune/index.htm
======
byrneseyeview
"When a management team with a reputation for brilliance tackles a business
with a reputation for bad economics, it is the reputation of the business that
remains intact."

Warren Buffett could have warned them.

